

Is archive.is blocked in your country? - Sami_Lehtinen

I just noticed that archive.is is blocked in Finland. It seems that they have self-censored the site. Is archive.is blocked in your country? Yet I can access the site just fine via proxies &#x2F; Tor.
======
codepeach
loads fine here in Australia :) have you tried proxies located in Finland to
make sure it's not just your ip/subnet?

